# Retic Pics



## johnny888 (Jan 20, 2009)

Just some photos of my retics.


Adult female



















Adult male


----------



## Nokturnal1980 (Jan 20, 2009)

very nice retic. How big is she?


----------



## johnny888 (Jan 20, 2009)

Nokturnal1980 said:


> very nice retic. How big is she?


The female was 10 ft. when this photo was taken and now she is 11 ft. while the male is currently at 13 ft.


----------



## johnny888 (Jan 20, 2009)

Young male.

























Young female.


----------



## Nokturnal1980 (Jan 20, 2009)

beautiful snake just a little too big for my taste.


----------



## Jojos (Jan 20, 2009)

Nokturnal1980 said:


> beautiful snake just a little too big for my taste.


I feel exactly the same way. Way too big for me too!


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 20, 2009)

They are very pretty!!! How are their temperments?


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 20, 2009)

Great looking snakes! :drool: How big are retics in girth? Every specimen I've seen makes me thing they don't get tooo heavy.


----------



## El Viejo (Jan 20, 2009)

Retics are one of the most beautifully patterned snakes around. Yours certainly show that to be true! :clap:


----------



## DrJ (Jan 20, 2009)

Boanerges said:


> They are very pretty!!! How are their temperments?


Though these snakes aren't mine, any retic I've ever had, and the the one I currently own, have all been very sweet laid back snakes that don't really care what you do to them.  I tend to think of them as a very large colubrid.  They like to explore and "investigate", and they are long and skinny.  They really have a much smaller girth than do burmese or anacondas, so that when they are balled up, they appear much smaller than they really are...unless you look at Bob Clark's Fluffy.

I'd still like to know the temperments of these guys as well.  Just as a comparison, as every snake is different.  But, I firmly believe that any snake is what you make it.  It can be docile or aggressive, it all depends on how you raise it/train it.


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 20, 2009)

> DrJ - unless you look at Bob Clark's Fluffy


 Oh yeah


----------



## Nokturnal1980 (Jan 20, 2009)

DrJ said:


> any retic I've ever had, and the the one I currently own, have all been very sweet laid back snakes that don't really care what you do to them.  I tend to think of them as a very large colubrid.  They like to explore and "investigate", and they are long and skinny.QUOTE]
> 
> It is nice no hear that the stigma of evil snake is slowly fading


----------



## pitbulllady (Jan 20, 2009)

I've had several Retics as well, including a 14-footer(wild-caught)and a Super Dwarf that I have now.  The wild-caught imports tend to be much more prone to biting, but then, most live in places where they are regularly hunted and killed for their skins, so perhaps the ones that are the most defensive-aggressive tend to have a better survival rate.  All of the captive-bred Retics I've had, or handled, were pretty mellow snakes, but a lot faster and more alert than a Burm or a Colombian Boa.  Their skin feels a lot softer than a Burms, too, and it's hard to beat that Retic irridescence! 

pitbulllady


----------



## johnny888 (Jan 21, 2009)

Bunch of thanks for your comments!

Though they maybe some big snakes but they are gentle giants too.They're quite laid back snakes as some of you may have learned.

-I do not have the the exact size about the girth of my adults but just to give you some idea...the younger female is 8 inches in diameter at 8 ft long and she is almost 1 year old.


----------



## johnny888 (Jan 21, 2009)

Additional photos of my adult retics.

Male



















Female


----------



## johnny888 (Jan 21, 2009)

Both of them.


----------



## davidbarber1 (Jan 21, 2009)

johnny, MAGNIFICENT specimens. Are they a breeding project or just pets?

David


----------



## johnny888 (Jan 22, 2009)

davidbarber1 said:


> johnny, MAGNIFICENT specimens. Are they a breeding project or just pets?
> 
> David


Once again I would like to thank you David.

They are my pets but I will definitely give them the chance to breed.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 22, 2009)

What kind of Retics are they? Are they Normals? Sorry I definately do not have any experience with Retics..


----------



## Singbluemymind (Jan 22, 2009)

how big do the males normaly get?

beautiful snakes by the way


----------



## ballpython2 (Jan 23, 2009)

pitbulllady said:


> I've had several Retics as well, including a 14-footer(wild-caught)and a Super Dwarf that I have now.  The wild-caught imports tend to be much more prone to biting, but then, most live in places where they are regularly hunted and killed for their skins, so perhaps the ones that are the most defensive-aggressive tend to have a better survival rate.  All of the captive-bred Retics I've had, or handled, were pretty mellow snakes, but a lot faster and more alert than a Burm or a Colombian Boa.  Their skin feels a lot softer than a Burms, too, and it's hard to beat that Retic irridescence!
> 
> pitbulllady


I think i have already asked you this but super dwarf retics their maximum size is what now? and who sells them?


----------



## equuskat (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful snakes!  I've always admired retics.  They have such a fabulous pattern and iridescence.  I probably won't ever have the room or desire to maintain such a large snake, but I really do enjoy admiring your pictures.


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't know much at all abour retics, are these normals?


----------



## Dom (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful retics!!
Did you catch them yourself or buy them?


----------



## froggyman (Jan 24, 2009)

DrJ said:


> unless you look at Bob Clark's Fluffy..


How right you are...that snake is really huge especially when you see it in real life


----------



## pitbulllady (Jan 24, 2009)

ballpython2 said:


> I think i have already asked you this but super dwarf retics their maximum size is what now? and who sells them?


I know that Bob Clark and Steve Gooch both breed Super-Dwarves, and to the best that I have been able to find out, my little guy was bred by Bob Clark, although he's really a Super-Dwarf x Seleyar Island.  Seleyars are another small, insular subspecies, but more brightly-colored, with more yellow and bolder markings(more like Johnny888's), than most of the island Retics.  My male is at least six years old, and is a proven breeder, but he's only six feet long, and is actually smaller than my biggest male Black Rat Snake.  Most of the Super-Dwarf males seem to max out at around six-eight feet, although females are larger, up to 10 feet, and heavier-built.

pitbulllady


----------



## johnny888 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you all again for those comments!




P. Novak said:


> What kind of Retics are they? Are they Normals? Sorry I definately do not have any experience with Retics..


Yes. they are all normals and all were wild caught as a hatchling but I raised some of them to best possible way I can to maximize their growth potentials.



Singbluemymind said:


> how big do the males normaly get?
> 
> beautiful snakes by the way


My male retic Sadik is a 13 footer at present but I have some friends with a bigger ones. 



Katy_green said:


> Beautiful snakes!  I've always admired retics.  They have such a fabulous pattern and iridescence.  I probably won't ever have the room or desire to maintain such a large snake, but I really do enjoy admiring your pictures.





P. Novak said:


> Don't know much at all abour retics, are these normals?





Dom said:


> Beautiful retics!!
> Did you catch them yourself or buy them?


I caught some of my previous ones before in my own backyard but I bought some of the new ones and some of them from trade.


----------



## johnny888 (Jan 26, 2009)

Some more photos of the retics I kept before showing the different colors and patterns from different localities.

VISAYAN ISLAND (Samar Island retic)

Adult male



















MINDANAO ISLAND (Samal Island)













TICAO ISLAND













SOUTH LUZON



















NORTH LUZON













CITY DWELLER


----------



## Dom (Jan 26, 2009)

WOW!!
Nice pics.
I really like the South and North Luzon and Mindanao Island ones. The Visayan Island also looks but a close up would be nice .
You are truly blessed with the wildlife that surrounds you.
Where I live we have several exciting species to observe such as the Northern Decay and Garter snakes


----------



## johnny888 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dom said:


> WOW!!
> Nice pics.
> I really like the South and North Luzon and Mindanao Island ones. The Visayan Island also looks but a close up would be nice .
> You are truly blessed with the wildlife that surrounds you.
> Where I live we have several exciting species to observe such as the Northern Decay and Garter snakes


Thanks Dom!

Here's a close up photos of a hatchling from the same locality for you.


----------



## burmish101 (Jan 31, 2009)

I've had a 10ft. wc female for 1 1/2 years, just cause it took me that long to tame her lol. Seems that the wild ones are just very scared and if you work with them very slowly and gently they stay calm, sometimes took 2-3 hours to get her back in the cage after hiding in the top of my closet but working that slowly and cautiously really paid off. She only struck at me once when I was trying to get her out of the top of the closet with a hook lol the rest of getting her used to me was gravy. 
Only have one right now that ive had since she was 2 weeks old, a baby 13ft super tiger I'll see if some phone pics turn out decent enough to post, and if I can hold her long enough to get pics lol she likes to explore.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 1, 2009)

Dude you reticsare Wicked! The even look like sunfires! smokin man and the best part is there chill WCs I have a adult WC that wants to rip my face off!


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 1, 2009)

check this retic out 
Ultra Ivory
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m9WNfgNIZsk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m9WNfgNIZsk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## johnny888 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nightmares said:


> Dude you reticsare Wicked! The even look like sunfires! smokin man and the best part is there chill WCs I have a adult WC that wants to rip my face off!



Thanks Nightmares!


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 10, 2009)

haha the Ticao just looks like  
Very beautiful


----------

